# Final Fantasy III: Advent Babies



## DDRPenguin (Mar 2, 2009)

I made this for the team of people who were helping poor me trying to get Mario and Luigi RPG 3!!! to work on my DS.

I never got it to work, but nonetheless, I made this.

I got Final Fantasy III and VII, Super Mario Bros. 2, and Mario and Luigi PiT in my head when making this.

Tell me your thoughts!


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 2, 2009)

I like it, good job!


----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome picture. For some reason, I feel like they are leaning back too much like they are stretching xD


----------



## Inferior_Design (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome!  What did you use to add color?  You've got some skillz.


----------



## DDRPenguin (Mar 3, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Awesome picture. For some reason, I feel like they are leaning back too much like they are stretching xD
> 
> Lol, yeah, I kinda got more concerned about when I saw toad, he's really leaning back. Thanks!
> 
> QUOTE(Inferior_Design @ Mar 3 2009, 11:41 AM) Awesome!  What did you use to add color?  You've got some skillz.



To add color, I used Adobe Photoshop CS2.

Thank you!


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 4, 2009)

Like you said, Toad looks to be leaning back a little too much, but other than that, it looks great!


----------



## Splych (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see future drawings by you. Also, another thing I noticed was with Luigi. He seems to lean back a little, but not as much as Toad.


----------

